

Ask HN: Is it too late to apply for an Internship? - rulises

Hi,
I was planning to do research this summer for my thesis. However, my advisor will be out of the country the whole summer so I had to delay my research to the Fall semester.<p>I was talking to some tech companies and it seems that everybody filled out their positions. Is it because I was talking to big companies?(since I am an international student, it is easier to find big companies that sponsor visas)
======
AgileDalia
If you have issues with the visa, you could try to arrange a remote internship

~~~
rulises
I didn't know remote internships were a possibility. How ever I think is kind
of late to apply isn't it?

